# Seps Brother gt-541 ink system



## Digital Roots (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone use or know anyone that uses Seps Brother gt-541 ink system?Any feed back/info on the system? Thanks


Brother GT 541 inks | Brother GT782 Inks | Brother GT541 Parts | Brother GT 541 Print Heads | Direct to Garment Ink | Brother Supplies | TJet Ink | Direct to Garment Inks | DTG Inks | Dupont Direct to Garment Inks | Anajet inks |

SEPS Graphics is pleased to announce the addition of a Replacement Cartridge System for the Brother GT Series DTG Printers to our range of products for Epson, Roland and Mutoh printers. This system features easy to install 250ml or 500ml bags of color matched, pigmented textile inks that fit into modified Brother Cartridges. Plus and play, inks are color matched to OEM, no profiling needed.


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a 541 as well as a 782, what is this SEPS system you speak of? 

/elisha


----------



## Digital Roots (May 16, 2011)

Elishaschauer said:


> I have a 541 as well as a 782, what is this SEPS system you speak of?
> 
> /elisha


 
Find out,Click on the link.

Our shop just brought a Brother GT-782.You never heard of seps?They are going to start offering white bladders as well soon!

A few ppl pm saying that the inks are just as good as brother inks at a lower price.

Where do you get your inks from?

-joe


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at the bottom of that page. This is nothing new. Look to the Brother part of TSF to get the feedback on this ink.

"NaturaLink is a DTG (Direct to Garment) ink, originally developed by Sawgrass Technologies for its Direct Advantage (DA) line of printers."


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

We get our ink from INTH. SEPS looks like a deal but I cant bring myself to trust a site in Comic Sans with spelling errors. 

You get your ink and supplies from SEPS? how are they? do they ship quickly?

I'm really curious about those bags, have you tired them?
how do the inks compare? I assume using off brand inks void the brother warantee 

/elisha


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, this is Cheryl, the owner at SEPS Graphics, in Birmingham Alabama. We have been in business since 1988. These inks are NOT Sawgrass (R) inks - these are specially formulated inks that we that have been in testing for over 2 years now. They work great, my current customers have zero complaints on the inks, just reorders. My customers say they actually have improved color vibrancy, especially with the black and yellow. 



Please let us know if we can help in any way. Thank you for your interest. 1-800-886-3331


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are using a GT541 you have probably do not have a Brother Warranty these unit have been out of production long enough that most warranties are not in effect any how., but I have had no problems with these inks from my customers.


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a 541 as well as a 782. Is the warranty thing true?? I read somewhere that they cannot void you by using 3rd party inks as it creates a monopoly if they do not allow you to use any other branded ink? (could this possibly be for items OTHER than ink?? like stupid swabs or something that would not affect the entirety of the machine?) I believe that the warranty issue is the one thing that would hold us back from swapping to bags as the company is so heavily invested.

having a bit of the "damn the man" moment. 

thanks for the info!


/elisha


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Improvement Act
United States Code Annotated
Title 15 Commerce and Trade
Chapter 50 Consumer Product Warranties 15 Section 2302


No warrantor of a consumer product may condition his written or implied warranty of such product on the consumer's using, in connection with such product, any article or service (other than article or service provided without charge under the terms of the warranty) which is identified by brand, trade or corporate name; except that the prohibition of this subsection may be waived by the commission if: 1) The warrantor satisfies the Commission that the warranted product will function properly only if the article or service so identified is used in connection with the warranted product, and 2) The Commission finds that such a waiver is in the public interest.

What this means to printer users: This means that the manufacturer of the printer you are using cannot void the warranty on your printer because you use a cartridge or refill kit manufactured by someone other than the printer manufacturer. 
A Businessperson's Guide to Federal Warranty Law | BCP Business Center


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you so much! I'm going to call brother today JUST in case! I'll let you know what they say. 

/elisha


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

No problem just know ink is where they make their profit, and they will try to lay blame any where they can if anything goes wrong or the heads fail, never taking blame themselves


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The effects of using 3rd party inks or any other 3rd party component/part in any type of digital printers has been discussed several times in this forum. The general consensus is that the manufacturer of the printer does not have the right to void the entire warranty on the printer if you use a different ink. However, any component that comes in contact with or can be affected by the use of the 3rd party ink "may" no longer be covered by the warranty. The logic behind this is the entire warranty covers items like the motor, control board, belts and other items that "may not" be affected by a change in ink (unless the ink is made incorrectly and causes electrical issues). But the manufacturer of the printer should not be responsible for trying to provide technical support on a product, ink or component that it has not done its own testing on to understand how it works / affects the printer. With dtg printing, the manufacturer's cost (and the user's value) of technical support is much higher because it is a newer technology compared to other types of digital printing. So it would be inappropriate for a user to ask any printer manufacturer to provide technical support on a printer that uses 3rd party inks / components / parts on because they are not working with the same items.

This is why if you have an Epson or Ricoh printer and you put Sawgrass dye sub ink into it... Epson / Ricoh will tell you that you have to call Sawgrass or a Sawgrass distributor for support. On the dtg side, there are 3rd party ink resellers (i.e. DTGInks.com, Equipment Zone,...) that sell ink to dtg owners and these companies spend a lot time / money providing technical support to their customers. In some cases, they even have to provide replacement parts to cover the cost of parts that were affected by the use of the inks they sell. So you need to have just as much faith in the reseller/distributor of the 3rd party ink as you do in the 3rd party ink. 

It is no secret for all types of digital printers that ink is where the manufacturer (and the distributors) get their ongoing revenues from. (Only partial exception to this rule is dye sublimation where the distributors also make money off the sale of sublimation substrates.) Especially in dtg printing, it is what helps fund their technical support staff and is used for funding the development of newer printer models.

Do some research in the general dtg forum board or the sublimation forum board here and you will see where this information has been discussed before. Best wishes in your decision.

Mark


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

They can most certainly void the warranty for using improperly engineered ink in the printer. If you use DuPont ink in a Brother, or if you used Kornit ink in an Epson based DTG, or for that matter, if you used ink meant for Mont Blanc pens. 

The issue in defense of the warranty would be proving that the third party ink was appropriately designed, engineered, and manufactured for use in the machine. You could certainly accomplish this, but is it worth the time or money to do so?

This is not a reflection at all on the SEPS ink, just a general reflection on use of non manufacturer approved inks overall in the print industry.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sepsgraphics said:


> [FONT=&quot]These inks are NOT Sawgrass (R) inks - these are specially formulated inks that we that have been in testing for over 2 years now.


Hi Cheryl,

On your site it refers to this ink being developed by Sawgrass. Please clarify. There are a lot of "branded" inks out there that are not the official source, we are just trying to find out if this is one of those cases or that you actually formed your own chemical company and produce your proprietary inks in your own factory

Could you provide a link to the MSDS? I could not find one on the site.


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

We also sell Sawgrass, totally different Manufacture. If someone is already on Sawgrass we would like to become their dealer. We are having a Manufacture that has been in the textile ink business for years, making and formulating the product.


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I had a long chat with Matthew from brother tech support. He was incredibly informative! I was already prepared for the "why would you switch?" "our inks are the best" kinda spiel, but he was very down to earth and very honest.

Brother CAN NOT and WILL NOT void your warranty for using 3rd party inks, BUT they will no longer cover anything that may become affected by the ink. makes sense right?

BUT he informed me that he did have other customers that had made the switch, and they honestly do save $$ on ink. BUT as it is not the same formula, he said they are prone to clogging and jamming up the heads, by lack of suction on the print head. Which in my mind is the main reason not to switch. yes, we could save 300$ a month, but is it worth it to have to possibly replace 4 heads on each machine? I assume with regular maintenance your could avoid this problem though.

another GIANT RED FLAG is that these inks are not 100% compatible with the white ink (for the 782) as someone had mentioned already. 

IF YOU PRINT ON CHILDERNS GARMENTS I would suggest NOT switching. A law was passed in January of this year that all garment inks need to be certified lead and philate(sp?) free. As of right now only Kornit and Brother are certified (for DTG inks) we print on infant onsies all the time. If you are NOT using certified inks, you/your company can possibly get a very very expensive fines and possibly shut down. 

Also gave me some info on Pretreat! what he could tell me is that it consists of a polymere (to avoid freezing) a lot of salt (sodium) and calcium carbonate (main ingredient in tums) it is designed to seal the garment and lay down the fibers flat. He also suggested to steam the dark garments after they're all done to get rid of pretreat nastyness (can put directly on rack w/o washing)

anyway, like I said, he was very helpful, despite the rumors of bad customer service. Sorry if this is repeat info!

to sum up. I'm not switching. It seems like a viable option for the 541 owner who is AVID about keeping a clean machine. 

/elisha


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

SEPS Graphics launched its compatible Brother(R) ink product in May 2012. This is a completely new product that has been in testing for 2 years with GT-541 printers. Even as the Brother dealer that you spoke with has admitted, there is serious savings to be recognized in switching over to the non-OEM product. In addition, all of SEPS current customers have been 100% satisfied with this drop & load product. We have had ZERO issues related to loading up the inks and printing just the same as OEM. In fact, we have had positive feedback of better color vibrancy.

Again, this is a new product that we are offering since last month, so it is unlikely that Brother has any real reports on the SEPS product performance in the end user's hands. If you would like to contact us directly, we can connect you directly with our satisfied customers currently using SEPS compatible inks for the GT-541. Some are saving up to $300 per month (or about $73 per 250mL cartridge).


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

I would be interested in contacting people who has used this system in the 541/782. like I said, I do see it being beneficial to the 541 in particular. If you could put me into contact I would be very grateful! PM me anytime.

/elisha


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

Please email me at cheryl[USER=177765]@sepsgraphics[/USER].com with all your contact information, and I would be glad to put you in contact with some customers


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Any feedback or users of Epson converts to sing SEPS ink systems with success ?
I jumped on their site and saw you can use it in Epson based machines and achieve quicker curing times and improved washability, less colour loss after initial washing.

Anyone ?


----------



## sepsgraphics (Jun 8, 2012)

stevegamble said:


> Any feedback or users of Epson converts to sing SEPS ink systems with success ?
> I jumped on their site and saw you can use it in Epson based machines and achieve quicker curing times and improved washability, less colour loss after initial washing.
> 
> Anyone ?


 Please email me at [email protected]sepsgraphics.com with all your contact information, and I would be glad to put you in contact with some customers, most of my customers do not blog or do forums, but will be glad to talk with you about the inks.


----------

